# Mondaine Savonnette Ii Pocket Watch



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Mondaine Pocket Watch Savonnette II model number: A660.30349.16SBB

I've been meaning to do a write up of this one for ages ever since Rotundus PM'd me a long time ago asking about the differences between the I and II models. Sorry about the delay Des, it's only the next year now! I'm afraid that I can't compare them both; though as the sun was out today I whipped out the camera to do a few shots before I head back to work tomorrow.

This is a quartz model from Mondaine which I got from Amazon when they were doing some discount codes. I purchased this as I wanted to wear a pocket watch for my wedding earlier in September and the Molnaja that I have needs a service. I wanted a nice classic design with good timekeeping and hoped that the Mondaine would fit the bill.

The watch comes packaged in this cardboard box.










Inside the box are a red leather pouch, snake chain and papers.










The dimensions are 48mm case diameter and 12mm thickness.

I would say that the chain is pretty low quality and I have chosen not to use mine, instead opting for a silver chain when I wear this with a suit.










The red pouch is well made, though I have not used it when wearing the watch.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

The case is constructed nicely from stainless steel with engraving on one side and blank on the other.




























To open the case you press the red Mondaine button and to change the time there is a sleeve just below that you pull back. The hinge and the release are pretty sturdy and nicely finished, The dial is nicely printed and incredibly easy to read.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Overall impressions are that this is a very well designed watch using Mondaine's very pretty and timeless face design. The only negatives to it are that the supplied chain isn't very good and I'm not sure about the quality of the movement. It still keeps great time mind you. It's possibly unjewelled (perhaps some other members can shed some light on the movement?) and compared to the rest of the quality this watch deserves a nice jewelled movement.

As a final shot this and the Stowa Marine are what I wore for my wedding.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

some great shots there :yes:

agree about the chain and the pouch, can't comment on the movement as haven't opened mine.

the only obvious difference i can see is a change to the case/cover contour.

the savonnette II being much more steam-lined than the I.

its is an improvement imho, but not enough to make me part with my older lumpier version.

no lume of course, but very easy to read even in very low light.

also the only dial i can read at arms length without my glasses on.

a super watch, enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Rotundus said:


> some great shots there :yes:
> 
> agree about the chain and the pouch, can't comment on the movement as haven't opened mine.
> 
> ...


Thanks Des, I didn't realise the case shapes differed. Have they stopped making the Savonnette I now do you know?

The other thing I omitted from the review is the crystal of the watch. As far as I can tell it is mineral glass and as it's covered you wouldn't really need sapphire anyway.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

dowsing said:


> Thanks Des, I didn't realise the case shapes differed. Have they stopped making the Savonnette I now do you know?
> 
> The other thing I omitted from the review is the crystal of the watch. As far as I can tell it is mineral glass and as it's covered you wouldn't really need sapphire anyway.


there might be some savonette I unsold about, but I doubt that these are anything like high end or different enough to justify parallel production runs.

although not a fan of mineral glass i think you may be right in this case, if nothing else it helps keep the cost down.

on a short chain from a belt hook this is a great summer watch, keeping the wrists free when t-shirted and camping/bbq-ing/drinking pints/gardening etc....


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

thats a fine bit of kit,very nice.

bowie


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice. The moment I saw it, it reminded me of something. Took me a while to remember what, but in the end it reminded me of the clocks in Canary Wharf. There is a photo on Flickr, that illustrates it quite well:


__
https://flic.kr/p/2469743771


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

You can get a screensaver of the Swiss Railroad clock which the Mondaine is based on here http://www.sbb.ch/freizeit-ferien/allgemeine-informationen/wallpaper/sbb-uhr.html. 'Real' Swiss SBB clocks are a delight to watch, the minute hand doesn't move off the minute marker for the whole minute until the second hand passes 12 and the second hand pauses on the 12 marker for an extra second each revolution.


----------



## preisman (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful peice.


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful watch. I downloaded the pdf from the manufacturer and although the movement is mass produced and marketed it is solid and well tested. I'd love to own the same piece as I am simply stunned by its beauty. I also downloaded the screensavers as suggested by JWL940.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, especially the info about the movement. The screensaver looks great though sadly I can't find a mac version, though there is a widget for the dashboard.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Carl

I have an iPad app of the SBB clock including the '1 second pause' but for the life of me I can't find it again in the App Store. They are out there somewhere, just a matter of unearthing them.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I think that's just the standard clock app, if you go in to the world clock and choose what time zone place you want then you get a nice large SBB clock.

For the ipad I find the atomic clock (gorgy timing) app gets the most use from me as I use it when setting the time on my watches.


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi,

Love the watch, I was looking or one of these second hand but unfortunately missed out. Wish they did a wind up version as well as a battery.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I agree an auto model of this would be a great option.



Themonty73 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Love the watch, I was looking or one of these second hand but unfortunately missed out. Wish they did a wind up version as well as a battery.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

dowsing said:


> I agree an auto model of this would be a great option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like the idea of a hand-wind, but not sure if a pocket watch is going to get enough movement to run an automatic movement successfully.

perhaps one of these as a hummer ???


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Oops sorry I meant hand wound rather than auto.


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi dowsing,

An auto one would be great but like you say i dont think there would be enough movement to keep it running


----------

